# Boer bloodlines



## twistedtranch (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. I am trying to get a good base line of boer bloodlines. The names that the breeder gave me that what he has available are Esperanza, Out of control, or Red sox. Are these good bloodlines in the boer world? I will also be going out to his farm to look at what they look like in person. I apologize ahead of time for beginners questions but if anyone can help guide me in the right direction Ide appreciate it.

Sent from my HTC first using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Everybody has different lines that are their favorite and certain bucks are going to be more well known in different areas. I don't personally recognize those names but I have colored Boers so I don't know a lot of the traditional bucks. Have you done a search on ABGA or looked those buck up on google? Maybe you can find some pictures


----------



## twistedtranch (Feb 6, 2014)

Makes perfect sense!! Thank you chelsboers

Sent from my HTC first using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Going with very well known names is not always the best. I thought I hit it great when I bought a son of one of max Boer goats. Come to find out that line is very common. I just spoke to a lady a month back about buying each others doelings and co.e to find out my kids and hers are very related. Just something to keep in mind because I never thought about it  I'm still very happy with my buck but just kinda downed on me popular is not always best.


----------



## twistedtranch (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree jessica84. My problem where I am located is that a lot of people have sacrafised paying lower money for lower quality or the breeders who believe they have quality and asking a hire price, actually aren't that great of a goat. The best goats that I have found in my area are from backyard breeders that are experimenting with different mixes and have no papers.

Sent from my HTC first using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

The best way is to look at the Sire and Dam and whatever goat you are interested in, papers mean nothing if the Goat and their sire and Dam are nothing to look at and do not have what it takes. I have seen some very good genetics destroyed, by breeding wrong, so look at what you have in front of you, the parents and any offspring, then the paperwork follows and is a bonus if it carries good lines.


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree going with well known names not best. We have a really well known blood line here in emmett Idaho and its so outspread that we cant do local breedings with any bucks or does related to the line. The line is capriole. We have one doe out of capriole lineage she just threw a doeling a week ago from a buck from the same farm thats 4 years older that she is. Thankfully hes not a capriole baby that we know of since his dam is only numbered without a name and his sire was ag goats or something like that. 
I could be wrong cause i dont know much about the capriole line but i do know his lineage is very popular in traditional boer breeding in emmett Idaho lol. 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

